# Banks county



## hoochman2 (Apr 16, 2012)

Got to love those banks county turkeys. Anyone else hearing anything :d


----------



## sea trout (May 6, 2012)

been hearin them alot all season and late in the season too.
yesterday and today they are starting to not make much noise after flydown though.


----------



## hoochman2 (May 6, 2012)

yeah its been a great year


----------



## hoochman2 (Aug 3, 2012)

food is looking great, come on september!


----------



## linefuse (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes it is. Been cutting shooting lanes around two persimmon trees.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Aug 15, 2012)

Can't wait myself, got one picked out already. I planted a little bow plot and hung a stand this past weekend in another spot. I got a few more things i need to try and get done. Hopefully it will be a successful year for all of us!


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Aug 28, 2012)

Well who all plans to be sitting in the woods early morning come Sept 8th in Banks County besides me?


----------



## linefuse (Aug 29, 2012)

I'll be there!! Already got one picked out. Just hope he shows up.


----------



## hoochman2 (Aug 29, 2012)

we will be their


----------



## hoochman2 (Sep 10, 2012)

saw two does during opening weekend


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Sep 12, 2012)

Well I've seen two deer so far in three and a half sits. First one was a small 8pt. Came out broadside at 30 yards. I gave him a free pass. Then I seen one for a split second walking through the hardwoods. It was big bodied but that's all I could tell. Hopin to get one his evening on film.


----------



## hoochman2 (Sep 13, 2012)

good luck with your filming of your hunt. weve been seeing deer almost every time were in the woods. a couple of small bucks and does.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Sep 14, 2012)

hoochman2 said:


> good luck with your filming of your hunt. weve been seeing deer almost every time were in the woods. a couple of small bucks and does.



Wound up having three small bucks come in about 7:15 or so. One wound up coming within 45 yards but looked to be just a small 6pt. The bypassed the food plots and kept easing along in the hardwoods. The acorns are falling like crazy and the deer could care less about a food plot.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Sep 19, 2012)

Nobody slung a stick at one yet?


----------



## hoochman2 (Sep 20, 2012)

One doe


----------



## hoochman2 (Oct 22, 2012)

we seen one small 4pt for the gun opener


----------



## linefuse (Oct 23, 2012)

Saw one doe also. No horns. But plenty of sign. Lots of acorns.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Oct 28, 2012)

Well been pretty slow for me so far. This evening is my fourth time hunting since the opener and I seem a small 6pt on opening morning and that's it. But I got some friends and family who have got some decent bucks on the ground. One 9 pointer was show enough good. Good luck to y'all fellas. The rut ought to be here before we know it.


----------



## markantony57 (Oct 31, 2012)

Went morning of 10-21 and saw two sets of deer run past my stand at full speed, one right behind the other. And then, 0n 10-28, didn't see anything at all. I think between the cold weather, the full moon, and Sandi, they got all mixed up. I hope they get back to their routine this weekend.

On a separate note, I just moved up here from Savannah and a friend let me hunt his 20 acres. Any of ya'll know of any openings on clubs or leases up here? Thanks.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Nov 5, 2012)

Well first off Welcome to Banks County Mark. There are several clubs around but most of them are made up of local people. You don't see any advertising of clubs much. 

The rut is def starting to show up. The past two hunts I've seen chasing and a little fighting. I had a buddy see a good bit of chasing this morning and a friend got some breeding action on his trail cam so id say it should start cutting loose. I seen 11 yesterday afternoon. 7 bucks and 2 does, and two little ones. One buck looked to be about a 3.5 yr old 8-10. Couldn't tell real good at 250 yards away. The only other buck worth mentioning was a piebald 6pointer.  First one for me and it was def worth seeing. Good luck to y'all fellas. Looks like I get to go out of town the rest of the week.


----------



## hoochman2 (Nov 6, 2012)

Welcome to banks county markantony57. We have a 121ac family farm that we hunt,well I should say the kids hunt. We dont allow adults to hunt very much only 2 deer killed by adults in 7 years. We've not had much luck so far this season, but its just starting to get good. Hope you enjoy banks county as much as we do.


----------



## hoochman2 (Nov 19, 2012)

anyboby have any updates


----------



## squirrell (Nov 20, 2012)

Rubs have been few and far between. Just have started seeing a couple of good scrapes. Other than that I'm not sure there is a rut on our lease. Usually real hard to narrow down. Anybody else have that problem up here.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Nov 20, 2012)

hoochman2 said:


> anyboby have any updates



Been slow here lately. I haven't been a whole bunch but out of the last 6 times I've seen 1 doe. I'm going to hunt pretty hard the next 4-5 days and hopefully I can atleast tag a big doe.


----------



## hoochman2 (Nov 22, 2012)

its dead on our land


----------



## linefuse (Nov 22, 2012)

It's hit or miss on our place. Saturday I saw 6 does, a spike, and a 4 pointer. But I've hunted 3 times since and haven't seen anything.


----------



## linefuse (Nov 25, 2012)

One of the guys on our place shot a decent 8 yesterday morning at 0930. He was right behind a doe. I saw does yesterday evening but no horns.


----------



## squirrell (Nov 27, 2012)

Okay, signs have really picked up the last two to three days. Rubs have increased and scrapes are being hammered. Have yet to see anything while in the stand, but at least for now the excitement has returned.


----------



## squirrell (Nov 29, 2012)

Update.....as of two days ago, scrapes were still getting worn out. Yesterday, hadn't been out of my climber for a couple of minutes gathering my stuff when out of nowhere comes a doe blowing past me at about twenty yards, not far behind comes Mr. 8. Could not get a shot, hope to see him again. It is on where we are.


----------



## linefuse (Nov 29, 2012)

Hunted this morning. Saw a pointer by himself. Nothing else.


----------



## hoochman2 (Dec 29, 2012)

like I said its dead on our tract


----------

